
The Myth of Human Adult Neurogenesis? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2016/07/27/myth-human-adult-neurogenesis/
======
m0llusk
Unfortunately this result has little meaning since we still do not have a
strong understanding of how brains work.

------
sethwebster
This article makes my brain hurt.

